# Cobia fillet... What to do?



## jhawker23 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a 6" Cobia fillet, about an 1 1/2" thick. What are your thoughts on best way to prepare? Fresh caught on a trip, frozen and thawed. Ready to prepare tonight.




  








image.jpg




__
jhawker23


__
Jun 23, 2013


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get a reply. I'm not sure why someone didn't chime in here earlier. I have never caught (YET!) or eaten cobia so I didn't want to reply but since no one else has: Depending on preference you can trim out some of the blood line. The cooking methods are virtually unlimited..

My personal favorite way to prepare fish is to do what I will refer to as "speed basting" since BDL helped me define it.

You can read my post on it but in short.. you add sufficient oil to your pan to allow basting. Once the oil is hot add aromatics (thyme, rosemary, garlic, etc.) Season your fish with a little salt and pepper then place it in the pan. Carefully tilt the pan and using a larger spoon scoop up the aromatic infused oil and baste the fish with the oil. Do this repeatedly. You can flip the filet if you wish but keep basting until it's cooked to your desired temp.

Freaking delicious.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I saw Morimoto baste a huge slab of salmon that way on Iron Chef, been thinking of trying it ever since.

RealSoonNow.

mjb.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cobia is a real great fish and yes you can do that way or even poached in clarified butter.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Cobia is a very firm flesh. In the South I would see it fried and grilled often. I like both Cobia and Mahi grilled with Jerk Seasoning.

Dave


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

I get it when ever I see it. It firm and a bit oily. Don't over cook it. A few recent Cobia dish I've made. I usually just pan sear


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I fish a "Mermaid" (all female) off shore tournament every summer .

Gotta bag 3 species...Dolphinfish (Mahi), Kingfish (Mackerel) and a Ling (Cobia).

Prize awarded for heaviest fish of each species as well as total team weight (the heaviest (1) of each type added together)

I was always told that the King and the Ling were "trash" fish and so we either freeze them for chum or use for crab trap bait.

Am I missing out on some good eats?

mimi


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes both Kingfish and Cobia and excellent table fair. But let's keep that a secret


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Faint whisper.... Anything special re cleaning , portioning and cooking method?

mimi


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

It is done in under 3 minutes by this pro, tips included.

@ Scuba: Your dishes are always so inviting.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

flipflopgirl said:


> Faint whisper.... Anything special re cleaning , portioning and cooking method?
> 
> mimi


No harder to clean than any other fish. Even kings are good eating but oily. We used to steak Kings and broil them.

Dave


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen a lot of people smoke kings, given that they are oily. The leftovers then go into smoked kingfish dip! I have never heard of cobia as being a trash fish, it's always been sought after by the fisherman I knew that targeted mahi as they both can be found around surface cover/weedlines.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> It is done in under 3 minutes by this pro, tips included.
> 
> @ Scuba: Your dishes are always so inviting.


Thanks for the kind words Petals. You are too kind


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes...the shadow under a shrimp boat (resting during the heat of the day) also makes a great fishing spot, lol!

mimi


----------

